# Связь между манипуляциями мануального терапевта и появлением "второго подбородка"



## Марина М (18 Мар 2011)

Скажите, пожалуйста, возможна ли такая взаимосвязь? 
Спасибо за внимание. С Уважением, Марина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2011)

Такая связь невозможна.
Покажите фото, скорее и нет "мальчика".


----------



## Марина М (18 Мар 2011)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин! Спасибо Вам за ваше внимание. И действительно, я не указала, что "вп"(второй подбородок) появился вот так в одночасье и он слишком заметен. Нет, я лишь указала, что раньше я могла и наклонять голову, и держать ее прямо - не было и никакого намека на вп. Теперь же он вполне заметен, если держать голову как обычно прямо, а если и наклонить слегка вниз - то он уже очевиден. 
Просто в сети я нашла информацию про какую-то "мануальную архитектуру лица" - т.е. что при помощи манипуляций с шеей можно как-то убрать этот подбородок. Вот я и подумала, что обратная связь ведь тоже может существовать. 
(Почему вы ее так твердо исключаете?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2011)

Потому, что и архитектуры лица нет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2011)

Марина М написал(а):


> (Почему вы ее так твердо исключаете?)


Потому что есть реальность,  а есть не реальность. Я не сомневаюсь, что для вас это проблема и вы это видите (вп). Более того, проблема очень значащая так как ваше восприятие (психика) диктует вам ваши поведенческие реакции с позиции: "что-то сместилось и теперь это вот такое вот вызвало".
Вам следует обратится за помощью к грамотному психиатру, думаю при правильном лечении уйдут все ваши симптомы, включая периодические головные боли и периодическое повышение давления.

Извините, что отвечаю вместо Ступина, думаю он меня простит великодушно.


----------



## Марина М (18 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук, спасибо и вам великодушно за ваши расплывчатые выводы и в итоге - направление к психиатру. Уж могли бы как-то потактичнее, так как всем уже известно, что подобный "посыл" в 90% случаев является распиской в собственной некомпетенции )
Вспомнился распространенный анекдот про нерадивого терапевта, который всех  "молодых" пациентов (до 35 лет) встречает возмущенной фразой - "такой молодой, а уже болячек себя напридумывал, а ну иди работай, не сочиняй", а "немолодых" (после 35) не менее возмущенной  фразой "а что вы хотели, батенька?! возраст такой наступил, чай не мальчик уже, смиритесь и привыкайте ..."  
Вот, собственно, и все рекомендации, все лечение.Так что, уважаемый Игорь Зинчук, вы по моему скромному мнению хрестоматийно вписываетесь в кагорту таких "специалистов" )


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2011)

Марина М написал(а):


> Уж могли бы как-то потактичнее


 
А что вас обидело? В чем не тактичность? Психиатры это врачи, они лечат и помогают людям не меньше любого другого врача. Я вам порекомендовал обратиться к врачу, ЭТО НЕ ОСКОРБЛЕНИЕ. Если вы мою рекомендацию восприняли как оскорбление, то простите меня грешного,  Бога ради.


----------



## Марина М (18 Мар 2011)

Уважаемый, И.З., я выше все доходчиво объяснила - меня никоим образом не оскорбило ваше сообщение, напротив - спасибо за ваше мнение! Просто на будущее для себя я сделала  определенные выводы(о вас и вашей компетенции), которые и доходчиво представила сообщением выше.
А так ваша(и не только ваша) мысль в принципе имеет право на существование  - все мол от психики, от психосоматики - и астма, и язва желудка, и эпилепсия, и вот весь позвоночный столб "перекорежило" от того же психического "напряжения"... 
Анекдот выше как раз и отразил, что такая точка зрения действительно несет в себе некое рациональное зерно(равно как и связь возраста пациента с частотой проявляющихся у него объективных жалоб на здоровье), но на практике ваша теза о психиатрической помощи терпит полное поражение, так как в соответствие с ней ("все идет от психики")нужно вообще упразднить всех врачей, и оставить одних лишь психиатров )) . И соответственно всех, приходящих к терапевту с жалобой на головные боли и давление(как в моем случае) прямиком направлять к психиатру. Чудо-логика!) Но спасибо за обратную связь в любом случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2011)

> ...соответственно всех, приходящих к терапевту с жалобой на головные боли и давление(как в моем случае) прямиком направлять к психиатру.


Всех не надо, но мнооогих. И совсем не потому, что у них проблемы с психикой, а просто с тем что психоэмоциональное наряжение является либо причиной, либо проявлением у более чем половины пациентов.

А сочетание наличия головных болей, с такой проблемой которую вы описываете, а это красота, а красота для девушки ооочень важна, и заставляет думать врача и о психотерапевтической помощи.

Описанное вами, скорее имеет под собой основание либо в виде появления ощущения дополнительного объема подвижности в ШО, либо  наоборот ограничения подвижности. И то и другое м.б. после мануальной терапии, и иногда пациенты эти ощущения описывают другими словами.

Тут прежде всего надо сделать контрольное структурное исследование.
У вас есть снимки до МТ, сделайте и после. Посмотрим. Сравним. 
В принципе если у вас есть свежие фото, то сделайте и фото, только обязательно в том же месте, освещении и позе.
Видя, что на снимках ничего не изменилось (и на рентгеновских и фото), вы успокоитесь.

У меня с одной из пациенток было подобное, казалось, что "попа оттопырилась". Сказал, что поправлю, "поправил", сразу все встало на место.
Потом объяснил. Долго вместе смеялись.

Тем неменее ренген и фото.


----------



## Михаил (18 Мар 2011)

Какая оживленная беседа))) 
+1 (жду снимков)


----------



## Семен (19 Мар 2011)

Добавлю от себя , когда сдела 10 тракций и обчитался в инете всяких "даниловых", что тракция вредна и делате хуже, чуть ли не грыжи образуются от нее, то спина стала болеть еще больше (проблема психогенного характера), . Спина стала болеть больше,потому что манипуляции проводили на ней.
 В общем когда время подошло делать контрольное мрт, то как ни странно тракция никак не повлияла, за исключением того, что мышцы спины до сих пор в нормальном состоянии, а не в тонусе. 

Да и второй подбородок у вас скорее всего был, толко ваше сознание не заостряло на нем так сильно свое внимание. 
Для справки  тоже худощавый (рост 188 вес 83) и есть второй подбородок. 

Кстати сегодян утром измеряли рост в диагностическом центре и каково было мое удивление, когда я увидел 188см цифру, до этого всегда был 184. Могла ли мануальная терапия так повлиять?


----------



## Марина М (19 Мар 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тем не менее ренген и фото.



Ув.доктор Ступин! Рентген я делала не так давно, так что лишний раз облучаться естественно пока не буду. Выставление тут фото своего подбородка считаю излишним, я и сама по фото могу увидеть, что  раньше его не было вообще, а сейчас не заметен только в случае, если держать голову высоко поднятой. 

И заметьте, я не настаиваю на прямой взаимосвязи появления того, чего раньше не было (напряжение в глазах и подбородок) с посещением мануальщика,я как раз задала тут вопрос на эту тему. 

- 
И у меня последний вопрос к специалистам или просто "опытным пользователям"!

*Могут ли "мануальные манипуляции" способствовать избавлению от втор.подбородка? 
* Т.е. что то подправить в шейном отделе - и он станет менее очевиден (в интернете такая информация мне встречалась).

Спасибо еще раз всем за свои сообщения и отзывы, в частности практикующим врачам д-ру Ступину и И.Зинчуку!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2011)

Мое мнение прежнее. НЕт.
Снимки надо делать не сколько хочется, а сколько надо.
Изменение положения головы может быть связано и с травмой позвоночника.


----------



## Ole (21 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Потому что есть реальность,  а есть не реальность. Я не сомневаюсь, что для вас это проблема и вы это видите (вп). Более того, проблема очень значащая так как ваше восприятие (психика)


 
Сорри , что влезаю. Девушка не имея специфических знаний
не подозревает насколько глупо звучит ее вопрос про 2й подбородок (и я не будучи врачем тоже не знаю насколько глупо это звучит - но судя по вашей реакции ...).

Она после манипуляции, присмотрелась к шее и заметила 2й подбородок, на который раньше не обращала внимания (а он бывает и у худых).
Разве это повод отправлять ее к психиатору?

И если взять всех моих знакомых, для примера - у каждой имеются видимые только для них ужасные "ПРОБЛЕМЫ" - горбик на носу,лишний вес (при размере S) , худоба при размере M и тд - не коррелирующие с действительностью. 
Это чисто женское, и  что  , простите, всех женщин нужно пролечить у психиатора?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2011)

Ole написал(а):


> Это чисто женское, и  что  , простите, всех женщин нужно пролечить у психиатора?


 
Правильно, нужно. И проблемы у них от вредности, а у мужиков от РАБОТЫ!
Не верите, спросите у мужа, согласен он со мной или нет. Все соглашаются, что жена вредная!


----------

